# Happy Thanksgiving!



## making_art (Oct 7, 2017)




----------



## Retired (Oct 8, 2017)

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving to everyone who will be celebrating.

In my case I will be celebrating Thanksgiving twice, once with Canadian friends and family and again in November with American friends.

Despite the challenges and adversities we all may face every day, let's be thankful for the good things we enjoy and perhaps sometimes take for granted.


----------



## forgetmenot (Oct 8, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving hope all have a wonderful peaceful day with family and friends


----------



## Banned (Oct 8, 2017)

Have a happy Thanksliving everyone!


----------

